# Anyone ever use tec invision grout?



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

Any good or bad info would be appreciated.












this stuff, they had it at blowes, thought i might give it a shot.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know about that stuff, but I wouldn't trust it. Looks like the grout equivalent of mastic.

You have 3 options as near as I can tell:

1. traditional portland grout. There are some like the laticrete permacolor I believe, which are much better than the older ones with no additive.

2. urethane-I started using for wet/stainable areas-shower floors and walls, countertops.

3. epoxy-I used to use for wet/stainable areas.

If you tell the application, someone will suggest a product. In the meantime, there is no use in saving $50 and using a product which may or may not perform.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

get some laticrete permacolor. easy, reliable, not sold in pre mixed mystery bucket at lowes...


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, pre-mixed mystery bucket is bad.

That is a fine looking dog you have, however.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

STAY AWAY FROM THAT... dont go loosing money by trying out something that migh fail go with the sure thing


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Absolutely, under no circumstances, ever.... use that stuff.

Have a friend (non-trades) who did his own tile. He used it. Shrunk up like crazy leaving cracks down the center of every joint. Like when you stuff 3 cups of joint compound into a hole.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone noticed Lowes sells a lot more garbage than Home Depot? Seems to me Lowes will sell anything, so if you don't know what you're looking for then you'll run into some huge problems.


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

All I have ever used is cementitious grout, the way "they" describe this products it sounded like it resembled a urethane like products in terms of stainability and flexibility. I think im just gonna grab a bag of mapei (cement) and some grout boost. Its for my foyer.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I used it once. Its overpriced and you need like 8 buckets of the stuff to do a shower. I think its like an epoxy base so make sure to wipe it down fast. If any dries on it, good luck getting it off...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I didnt have any shrinkiage issues.. :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Has anyone noticed Lowes sells a lot more garbage than Home Depot? Seems to me Lowes will sell anything, so if you don't know what you're looking for then you'll run into some huge problems.


I think HD is well in the running. I curse them all the time. 

HD drives me nuts in so many ways:

"Hey, how are you?"
"Hey, how's it going?"
"You can win $5,000 if you fill out the survey."

And don't forget the lady with the zamboni/squeegee machine coming your way.

-----

Oops, I got off topic. Sorry.

The bucket stuff is junk, too.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> And don't forget the lady with the zamboni/squeegee machine coming your way.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I almost used it to grout duraceramic due to congoleum grout on backorder, some color similar to mocha think it was terrain, dipped a finger in it, let it dry and rubbed it off, felt like it was going to be brittle. Returned it to store
Fedexed overnight congoleum grout when it was ready. Another problem avoided.
Vice versa, you can't use Portland grout for congoleum no matter what a retailer or distributor sends you. Ugh


----------

